# GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

Does someone here have any experience with this BB turbos on a 2.0l 8v engine, and how much whp have they beign able to get, as well as how does it kicks in typically.


----------



## yellerrado (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

thats a big turbo! im sure someone is ganna ask you what trim so you might wanna put that in.. i cant answer your question but im ganna say hopefully you have a ported head to be able to flow where that turbo is goin to want to flow at


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

you need to bust out some compressor maps. Thats a big turbo by VR6 standards..








you should look at a gt28rs or something in that family.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

Killa had a GT35R on his 16v ABA with a 9:1 or so compression ratio, It made 507whp at something like 35+psi but had a very short powerband at the top few hundred rpms of the rev limiter. He said it was very peaky and he was gonna change it to something smaller. I'm not sure what A/R his was but on an 8v I don't think you will ever spool something that big with out some kind of anti lag to dump fuel into the turbo. It will not be streetable at all. I would go smaller, pobably much smaller. A GT3071 with a .63 A/R might be a better choice, but will still be pretty big. Most peaople on 8v's get a T3 super 60 for street power or a T3/T04E for more top end, I mean those 20v's consider the GT28RS a big upgrade and they flow a ton more air than an 8V.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (all-starr-me)*

yeah u might be able to build up 10 psi before its time to shift, and thats probably going to be it. 
i agree with everything all star said. 
are u planning on this turbo for ur car? if so, why this monster?


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*

If you want a big turbo a GT30r is plenty for you. How much power do you want to make first off? I suggest against the GT3071, Ive seen several honda dyno's where the GT28rs made more power under curve and was only beaten by the GT3071 at almost redline.


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*

bigga is not always betta !
still nice choice , if you want to make huge gobs of power, i think that you`d need to consider something to spool that turbo up, such as anti lag as was mentioned b4.
if your thinking a street car think smaller


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

Interesting, why this monster turbo, is because I have seen evo VIII with this kit and these engines are 2.2l strokers, and they pull nicely, I wonder if someone has ever tried this on a 8v 2.0l.
Looking for options, if I want to built the engine into a 16v 2.1l or maybe get a Eurospec 2.2l 20v engine, I wonder if that can be accomplished.
Ok, how about the GT30r, looking for something smaller now, that way I can keep the 2.0l 8v and then save up for the evo


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

they "pull" nicely because they have double the valves you have and a nice awd system, I have the gt35/40 on my 3.0L vr6 and its bonkers at 11lbs. of boost


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

yeah you can flow about 280 cfm on the intake side of 4g63, and you can build them to rev to above 9000 rpms. so they are able to put that turbo on they're car and still have a pretty decent power band.
ive thought about a gt30 on an 8v before. u probably want to get a big valve head with a good port and polish and a cam to go with it or im thinking the power is going to come on strong, but up around 5500 rpms or so. u should do it.....it would be the first one. (that i know of)


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_yeah you can flow about *280 cfm* on the intake side of 4g63,


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (SSj4G60)*

I would go no smaller than a GT42R on an 8v. Small turbos are for *******.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*

you can go with that turbo but youll need to run race fuel and have a very aggressive timing map and then she'll spool nice.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*

thats funny







. I mess with those things all day long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*

gt35 on a 8v







for street and a real full powerband the GT28R is plenty up to 300hp. Or a GT28S.What is it with people putting way way overkill turbos in there cars. Get standalone and the right turbo and your 8v will move, and a gt35/40 is not a "right turbo"


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (euroroccoT)*

*flame suit on* but I think those GT turbos are a waste of $$$ unless you have near unlimited funds or have a great setup and really want the max. numbers. You can get great performance out of a regular T series turbo with good trim for what kind of performance you want. I even would rather take a T3T4E on a 1.8t setup rather than a GT28. I think you should inprove your setup in other places before you get for a GT series.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (veedub11)*

Man, I gotta find the dyno from a stock GSR using a t3/t4 57 trim .63 stage 1 at 8psi vs a gt28rs .82 a/r turbine @ 8psi (same set up except turbo change) All they did was add fuel for the GT28rs and the 28 made something like 35 extra peak whp and 20+wtq more in the mid range and like 12wtq peak with much quicker spool up.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_ t3/t4 57 trim .63 *stage 1* .


----------



## auditunerb5 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_ I suggest against the GT3071, Ive seen several honda dyno's where the GT28rs made more power under curve and was only beaten by the GT3071 at almost redline. 


bahaaaaaaaa! You believe everything you read....


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (auditunerb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *auditunerb5* »_

bahaaaaaaaa! You believe everything you read....











Yeah, I read it right off several dyno charts. Shut up dumbass


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_I would go no smaller than a GT42R on an 8v. Small turbos are for *******.

I have GT60's on special


----------



## auditunerb5 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_

Yeah, I read it right off several dyno charts. Shut up dumbass


Dude no reason to get rude








Have you run both the GT28RS and the GT3071R on the same car? *I HAVE* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didn't say you read the dynos wrong. Just wondering why you would believe some abstract dynos on two diff cars with diff setups over these maps? 

































Is the spud better suited for the 8v *YES*
Will the spud have more power under the curve from 2800 to 4000rpm *YES*
Will the GT3071R crush the spud from 4000rpm *HELL YES*


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (auditunerb5)*

Dont assume because it makes you look like an ass. It was the same car B16 JDM engine w/ civic type r cams, 3" downpipe and exhaust, stock compression, Hondata, 580cc injectors, Spearco intercooler. 
He dyno'd at the same place 2 months between dyno's. He had the GT28rs on at first because he auto x's and wanted more low end. Swapped to the GT3071 got a retune, they had to pull fuel out all through the power band except the last 1000rpm. He was very disappointed in the power output between the 2. 

Just because its bigger doesnt mean its better. 
There have been other's too, just not the same car. Almost identical set ups.


----------



## auditunerb5 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*

I really wish you would stop calling me names







You have lots of post so you must know a thing or two about the subject.
I've had both turbos on my car, the gt3071r has much better top end and heats the air * A LOT *less.
If you think the gt28rs will make as much power as the gt3071r then you must be smokin crack


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

should be able to do 280 cfm out of the 20v head too. 
thats besides the point. That turbo is "big" on a 20v. Its essentially what i have, and i know its going to be laggy. 
On an 8 valve your flowing half the air, or less. Spool up would be a total joke, you'd probably have issues with compressor surge. it would be a total mess. 
I mean you could get it going at the drag strip with an anti lag setup and shiot but even then...
if your serious about making some power with the vw and want a big hp setup stick a 16v head on there. 

Sayign that a 3071 is "too big" for a b16 is silly. We just made 545 whp out of one with an SC61 which is quite a bit larger then a 3071. The power is there, perhaps something with that particular engine build / tuner. How high were you revving it because a built b16 should be reving at least 9800.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

_fast_a2_20v_....yeah but he got an 8v.
about those gsr dyno plots.......they are on atps website.
here ur dyno.......








and heres the 28rs with more fuel.....








and heres the webpage for all the specs.....
http://www.atpturbo.com/root/t...r.htm
i think the 28rs would make alot hp on the 8v and wouldnt have as much lag as a t3 or t3t4 would. IMO thats a really good choice for that engine. whether its high or low boost, 
the 1.8t guys sure dont complain.




_Modified by blackmkIII at 3:09 AM 1-30-2005_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (auditunerb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *auditunerb5* »_

bahaaaaaaaa! You believe everything you read....










He said power under the curve, which is useable power (if you can get traction) Nowhere did Dustin say it would make more overall power, now please take it to PM if you don't have anything to add to the discusion. 
The GT25R, GT28R and GT28RS would all be good choices for an 8v, maybe even the GT2871R but nothing as big as the GT35R will make useable power on an 8v, unless you really like lag and can rev to 10K.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (auditunerb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *auditunerb5* »_I really wish you would stop calling me names







You have lots of post so you must know a thing or two about the subject.
I've had both turbos on my car, the gt3071r has much better top end and heats the air * A LOT *less.
If you think the gt28rs will make as much power as the gt3071r then you must be smokin crack









On an 8V VW you can be sure that the GT28RS will make much more power under the curve in street trim.I find it unlikely the 3071r would even hit full boost until 5500 or 6000RPMs. A 28RS is a nice match for a 1.8T, but even so full boost comes on just before 4000RPMs and they have a ton more flow.


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (auditunerb5)*

Sorry for the name calling, I was just having a bad day and what you said rubbed me the wrong way. I was just saying that at lower boost levels the GT28RS out performs the GT3071 through out most of the curve. Bump the boost to 15+psi, rev high and Im sure the GT3071 will make alot more power in the 4500-5000+rpm ranges.
My choice for an 8v should be pretty obvious, I would pick a the GT28rs for a good street turbo and if you want more top end pick the larger (.82 a/r IIRC) exhaust housing.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*

The 28rs would be a better choice for overall power but the boost would hit so hard you would smoke the tires. Id say 1bar by 2500-3k and 1.5 no later than 3300..... I would try the GT30R with smallest exhaust side. If your not happy get the 28rs .86 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*

In the works is a 20/20 and will be GT35R powered. Not so sure on an 8v tho. My t3t4 H3stage3 is fun enough for me and it makes my friend's neck and arm hair stand up, haha.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_The 28rs would be a better choice for overall power but the boost would hit so hard you would smoke the tires. Id say 1bar by 2500-3k and 1.5 no later than 3300..... I would try the GT30R with smallest exhaust side. If your not happy get the 28rs .86 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don;t think this is even close to accurate. My 1,8T hits 1 bar at 3300- and it flows a ton more than an 8v, full boost is 3600 (This is with the .64 A/R)
The GT28RS would certainly be a much better choice than the GT3071, but it is still a pretty big turbo and would be very laggy on a street 8 valve


_Modified by bobqzzi at 5:17 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (bobqzzi)*

Ya but the topic was for a 2.0l 8v which pisses on a 1.8t in low end torque. I hit 1 bar earlier than 3k on a plain T3 you gotta be payin for something with the RS option.... Also what was your exhaust / tuning setup??


_Modified by MDTurborocco at 9:03 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*

I bet your t3 has a .48 a/r and he was running a .64 a/r. You also have more compression if you didnt drop it and you have more displacement. 
Comparing the 2 motors is stupid though, put the GT28RS on an 8v and I bet you youll smoke the power curve of a t3 super 60 .48a/r turbine.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*

Damn. I want to ditch my T3/T04B Super-S / stage 1 .48 now and get a GT28RS ... I HATE my turbo so much.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yea they almost have some characteristics in common. 
or not.


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Agtronic)*

Why you want to ditch your turbo, which engine you have it on...
Im still waiting for the shop to finish my instalation, with a 034 IIC on my 8v, everything is prep and ready just waiting on the tuning guy from the USA to come down here and finish it up...
BTW... now that the post has gotten so much attention, I will like to know I have a drag race on saturday, Im looking to be in the 12sec category... would I make it


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

what all will u have done to it by the time u race it on Saturday? i think 12's is very obtainable in a mkIII 2.0t with the right parts and driver.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*

12s in a mk3 = good driver, traction and 300+whp


_Modified by TBT-PassatG60 at 9:28 PM 1-31-2005_


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (TBT-PassatG60)*

You have to have "a guy from the USA" come down to get your 034 up and running and tuned?? Sounds like fun!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW Boosted-Dubs* »_You have to have "a guy from the USA" come down to get your 034 up and running and tuned?? Sounds like fun!

















Yea, it's not as SIMPLE as other units are to install and tune.


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (veedub11)*

OK now that I read all that..
What is a good size street turbo for a 1.8 8V CIS for about 200bhp?
(forgett about fueling and ignition issues..)


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (ErosNJ)*

T3 Super 60


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (veedub11)*

50 trim is good


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW Boosted-Dubs* »_You have to have "a guy from the USA" come down to get your 034 up and running and tuned?? Sounds like fun!
















Is not that, there are two persons that I have seen tune cars down here before and they have a good track records tuning cars, so they are coming down here and going to tune my car with them, make it right from the start... that´s all.
So who´s running 12 sec flat 2.0t that I can talk to?


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

No one














. If you want to run that fast totally gut it, get slicks and crank the boost on higher octane gas. And have fun with the drivetrain. I think a car from eip runs those times.....


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*

what about *12-sec-aba*? i imagine he runs 12's with his aba (take a guess why) i dont know if its in a MKIII chassis though.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*

again.....what will u have done to ur car by the time u race it?


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_again.....what will u have done to ur car by the time u race it?

What have I done to the car, let´s list it:
Engine
2.0l ABA
260º Cam
8.5:1 JE Forged Pistons
All ARP Studs
Eurospec main and rods bearings
Eip exhaust
t3/t4e .50cold .58 hot a/r
Tial 38 Wastegate
Greedy Blow off Type s
2.5inch downpipe direct to back
ATP Intercooler
Custom Fuel rail
550 Denso Injectors
Aeromotive 700hp Pump, with -8 lines front to back
Aeromotive FPR
034 Stage IIC Standalone, with trigger wheel
02A, with 02J gear tranny conversion
3.94 Gearing with Peloquin LSD
Interior, took out all the seats replace the driver one with a MOMO racing, and the back is naked. Took out the rear bumper with the steel frame, 15¨ light wheels with RA1 tires.
Too many accesories to list here.
_Modified by traderarturo at 5:38 PM 2-1-2005_


_Modified by traderarturo at 5:41 PM 2-1-2005_


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

Hmmm you got a nice setup. Mind stating the gear ratios 1-5th, that tranny may help pull you closer to 12s. Like I said to get in the 300whp area with a basically stock 8v head is gonna take some serious boost, 20 atleast. I think someone on here promoting the 034 stuff said you can easily run a few different maps. Have the guy tune 1 map for the street (93 octane) on lets say a bar and one on 100 or whatevers readily available and push it to 1.5 bar. Good luck 
Whats specs on the turbo? Something doesnt sound right.....


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*

Running race gas... what doesn´t sound on the turbo.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

t3/t4e .50cold .58 hot a/r the description doesnt sound correct should be like...
Exhaust housing .36, .48, .63 or .82
Exhaust stage wheel 1,2,3,4,5
Compressor trim 46,50,57,60.....
For running flat 12s I would lean towards the big size .63 stage 3/57 trim...
If your playing with race gas and use slicks I dont see why your goal isnt attainable. Most just skip the 8v when they want top end and go with the 16v, 20v.....


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (traderarturo)*

How long have yu been drag racing and how is your 60ft. times?It isn't just like;
1.Build turbo car
2.Take it to track
3.Run dream times the first time out(12.0 in a 8V Mk3)
If you run 12.0 on your first time out in your newly built 8V Mk3 turbo car,then I am taking all my stuff to you lol.......


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Most 20V, people running 28R's are seeing 250-270 whp, 28RS 270-290 and the turbo which seems to becoming the best compromise of spool and power is 2871R w/ .64 hotside. Full spool buy around 3800-4000 and 290-320whp. of course this is on mostly revo BT SW and some of the 28R's on upsolute. These are not standalone numbers. The ranges are based upon rounding of figures and diff situations from 91-100 octane. Better tuning has gotten better results. APR stgIII+ w/ 100 oct has put over 320whp down w/ .64 hotside. There have aslo been others such as Billy T who have hit 300whp on T3 super 60's. The super 60 can be a great turbo and flow more then the 28R and as stated some have put down better numbers then the 28RS. Also, don't forget T3/T4 50 or 46 trim w/ .48 hotside stage 2 or 3 wheel.


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (EVERYONE IN THIS THREAD BUT PETE)*

man... there is so much BS in this thread its not even funny...
so many misinformed folks...
and black mkIII or whatever is a character!
dood thos atp dyno's you posted look like total ass for one...
for two, there are plenty of t3t4e equiped cars with the proper compressor/turbine combo that lay waste to the over rated piece of junk gt28rs.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Steve Soeder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Soeder* »_there are plenty of t3t4e equiped cars with the proper compressor/turbine combo that lay waste to the over rated piece of junk gt28rs.


I agree, I posted in another thread that I thought the t3/t4was > the GTRS28


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_I think someone on here promoting the 034 stuff said you can easily run a few different maps. Have the guy tune 1 map for the street (93 octane) on lets say a bar and one on 100 or whatevers readily available and push it to 1.5 bar.

Yep, Wizard of Od, he's TAI's best friend, I guess he's slacking cause he seems like he is on top of every post that mentions 034.


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
I agree, I posted in another thread that I thought the t3/t4was > the GTRS28

well its pretty simple... a gt28rs costs 1200 bucks then add shipping...
a t3t4e from cheapturbo.com costs 600 bucks shipped...
of course ATP is going to post a lop sided comparison on thier website to promote the turbo that costs twice as much....
if you pay twice as much you should get twice the performance lol








j/k
but seriously, the 28rs is a piece... and if you know the make up of the turbo as a whole you will shoot yourself in the foot for saying its superior to the t3t4e family of turbo's.
i know the details, chances are those who worship it think its this that or the other... 
its one thing... over rated.
not to mention that t3t4e 57trim/stage 1 turbine .63a/r is one of the worst represintations of a t3t4e. take the worst possible combo and compair it to the best of the t28 family, which is def nothing to shake a stick at.
pretty bad that the best of the family is over priced and over rated.
PS im not done yet.


_Modified by Steve Soeder at 6:17 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Steve Soeder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Soeder* »_
a t3t4e from cheapturbo.com costs 600 bucks shipped...


They can be found for less to, which strenghtens the agruement.


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (veedub11)*

now lets have a not so biased dyno chart posted by vortex members, not some company trying to manipulate the events.
the following is a dyno chart comparing a gt28rs on a 93oct/115oct race fuel mixture and a pump gas t3t4e 50trim that flows less air than the 57trim displayed on ATP's graph.
on the 1.8t 20v platform.
the 28rs was running 24-25psi.
the t3t4e 50trim stage 3 turbine .48a/r tubrine housng.was running 23psi
the blue is the t3t4e and the red is the gt28rs.
let the truth be known in an unbiased manner.









the t3t4e is non ballbearing and it produces more power sooner....
does this mean quicker spooling out of a non ballbearing turbo with larger wheels over a ball bearing turbo with smaller wheels? no not really, but it does display the advantage...
to me the t3t4e is far more superior, and the gt28rs is def inferior to the t3t4e family.
so stop sucking off ATP and the GT series turbo's
so the end conclusion is this....
you pay twice as much for a turbo that cant even perform at the level of the cheaper tried and true t3t4e series.
338whp @ 1200 bucks + 30to60 bucks shipping = 1260 give or take.
359whp @ 549 bucks +30 bucks shipping from cheapturbo.com = $579
possibly done ranting* not sure yet tho.


_Modified by Steve Soeder at 6:48 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_I bet your t3 has a .48 a/r and he was running a .64 a/r. You also have more compression if you didnt drop it and you have more displacement. 
Comparing the 2 motors is stupid though, put the GT28RS on an 8v and I bet you youll smoke the power curve of a t3 super 60 .48a/r turbine. 

do what!?!?!
your not going to smoke sht...
the t3 S60 has made 340wheel on the 1.8t platform... hell there is a 350+whp super 60 chart on the net somehwere... i wanna say it was billy's but i could be wwrong.
you cant compare a t3 .48a/r housing to a .64a/r t28 housing...
the .48 t3 housing out flows the .64 t28 housing all day long...
thats lke saying you will make more power with a .63a/r t3 exhaust housing with a p-trim turbine rather than a .58a/r t4 housing with the same p-trim turbin.








can you buy a clue? if you have the cash you may want to look into it.
consider this... if the .64 housing flows better or more volume to aid in producing more power then why is it that not only i, but a few others have made over 400whp on a .48a/r t3 housing?
how many .64a/r t28 housings have provided enough exhaust gas flow to permit 400whp? i cant think of one.



_Modified by Steve Soeder at 7:04 AM 2-2-2005_


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Steve Soeder)*

hey assclown, i didnt post any opinion towards either one of those dynos. all i did was get them from atp's website and post them on here. why? because scirocco 20v had mentioned it earlier in the post but he could not find them.


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_hey assclown, i didnt post any opinion towards either one of those dynos. all i did was get them from atp's website and post them on here. why? because scirocco 20v had mentioned it earlier in the post but he could not find them.

i am an assclown huh?
im going to go cry me a river, you hurt my feelings...








thats why i said youre a character.
you find it necessary to call people names for no reason at all.
you must have some kind of serious issue, its gotta make you feel better when you call someone some random ass name like "assclown" lol.









oh well, get some help my friend, its worth it.
all i did was express my opinion about you being a character and point out the fact that the graphs you posted look like ass and its a poor comparison, and here you go flipping off the handle for what reason again? character. thats what you are.


_Modified by Steve Soeder at 7:47 PM 2-2-2005_


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Steve Soeder)*

all i did was post the dynos that atp had on their website neither agreeing nor disagreeing with them and im a "character" because of this??? and i never said that a 28rs would stomp all over a t3t4 "with properly sized wheels" so where did that come from?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Steve Soeder)*

I can see why your banned so much, lets turn down the opinions and keep the good info coming.


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_all i did was post the dynos that atp had on their website neither agreeing nor disagreeing with them and im a "character" because of this??? and i never said that a 28rs would stomp all over a t3t4 "with properly sized wheels" so where did that come from?

did i ever say you said any of the things you said i said to you?
no i did not.
so where is your reason for flipping off the handle can calling me an assclown? 
i never said your a character for this that or the other... 
but to clue you in, ive seen other posts from you, and judging from them i said your a character, everyone is a character, you, me, and everyone else on this forum, i didnt give any details as to what kind of character you are... so whats your deal?


_Modified by Steve Soeder at 3:34 AM 2-3-2005_


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_I can see why your banned so much, lets turn down the opinions and keep the good info coming.

lol.
seeing as you see why i was banned, tell me why.
actually i was banned for an off topic post about the race horse smarty jones.
i provided plenty of "good" information, as for turning down opinions... discussion forums are a place to display opinioins... i have data to back up my claims and to prove my opinions as fact.
this guy wanted to strap on a GT35 or s 35/40....
thats rediculous for an 8v, people started saying GT28's smash t3t4e's then a biased dyno chart was posted, i posted a less biased chart, and gave plenty of worthy info about the two.
to the original poster: Save your money, get a T-series turbo and put the 600 bucks you save somewhere else, you will reach your goals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and lemme guess... its my fault that some of the people, well most of the people responding in this thread cant tell the difference between a hole in the ground and their ass right? i guess i should be banned again for being honest eh?
i hope so.


_Modified by Steve Soeder at 3:29 AM 2-3-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Steve Soeder)*

Steve and everyone else ,lets calm down and get back on topic. You are very knowlegable and this thread has some great info so lets keep that up.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

**** that, lets all meet up in a corn field in kansas and have vortex gang wars.


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

im done.......







that was funny......why Kansas?


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*

Yeah... why is that


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmkIII* »_im done.......







that was funny......why Kansas?

its kinda in the middle man lol
the half way point.
you could all come to the cornfields of south eastern VA, but then your on my stomping grounds


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (Steve Soeder)*

i was thinking that but i wanted to ask to make sure.


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

If you come to VA it's gonna be 2-on-1.. I got your back Steve..








We talkin' Vee-Ay aka Virginia gangstas fo' life!
I may have missed it, but what are your ultimate goals with this turbo anyway? I'm gonna re-read and edit if necessary because I R dumb


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Yea, it's not as SIMPLE as other units are to install and tune.
















....Tradeart can easily use Diman24 map to get him started but he is in Panama and a tuner comes down there once in a while to do all the mappings so he is taking advantage of that.

_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Yep, Wizard of Od, he's TAI's best friend, I guess he's slacking cause he seems like he is on top of every post that mentions 034.

I am here now....You want a cup cake?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'm runnin a T76 on my 2.0T with a 64 ar turbine side T25 flange and a 83mm TAiL sport wasetgate. I also have Damso injectors, and a 48ar compressor housing on my T76. I was going to upgrade to a GT60 with a stage 1 and a 36turbine but i figured it was a bit too big.

Kansas it is, i'm there and i'll be wearing my colors yo


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_83mm TAiL sport wasetgate. 

38mm Tial WG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: GT35 or GT35/40 on a 2.0l 8v (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
38mm Tial WG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was joking LOL i also have a 64mm one lol


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)




----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

Question, now that this post has gone into page 3... Why does the Orange Drag VW and some others out there like the crazy Europe 2 Bar 300kph car all runing the 1.8l 16V head instead of like a 2.0 or a 2.1.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

The drag vw uses a 1.8 16v head, i used a 2L head and Rolo used a stock 2L head
All made over 500 wheel hp, the first 2 were ported and the last wasnt.
hth
Paul


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (traderarturo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *traderarturo* »_
Why does the Orange Drag VW and some others out there like the crazy Europe 2 Bar 300kph car all runing the 1.8l 16V head instead of like a 2.0 or a 2.1.



stock on stock the 1.8 head will make more power than the 2L head, there's no such thing as a 2.1L head though.
hth
Paul


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_

stock on stock the 1.8 head will make more power than the 2L head, there's no such thing as a 2.1L head though.
hth
Paul


I mean like a 2.0 16v Head with an stroker kit to 2.1
So I should get the 1.8l 16v?


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

The head has nothing to do with the displacement.
Some people build up 1.8L 16v's because it's what they started out with, and it's not worth increasing the displacement when they could just run more boost instead. Also, the 1.8's shorter stroke could be a bit more reliable for high rpm/big turbo engines.


----------



## traderarturo (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (skillton)*

I know that the head has nothing to do with the displacement.
The comment was why this 2 drag cars use the 1.8 16v head, instead of like a 2.0l engine with a 2.0l 16v head


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (traderarturo)*

people just run what they have.


----------

